

Synchronizing AJAX: Event Pooling with jQuery - jasongullickson
http://www.michaelhamrah.com/blog/index.php/2008/12/event-pooling-with-jquery-using-bind-and-trigger-managing-complex-javascript/

======
pohl
It must be the season to become frustrated by the direct dependencies between
subject & observer in the observer pattern. In the GWT world, there was a very
good presentation by Ray Ryan about architectural best practices.

One of the gems was using the HandlerManager class as an eventBus, which is
the neutral third party that brokers these interactions. It strikes me as an
example of the pattern discussed in this article.

[http://code.google.com/events/io/sessions/GoogleWebToolkitBe...](http://code.google.com/events/io/sessions/GoogleWebToolkitBestPractices.html)

~~~
scotth
Cocoa's NSNotificationCenter is another one:
[http://developer.apple.com/DOCUMENTATION/Cocoa/Reference/Fou...](http://developer.apple.com/DOCUMENTATION/Cocoa/Reference/Foundation/Classes/NSNotificationCenter_Class/index.html)

~~~
9oliYQjP
I'm fairly familiar with NSNotificationCenter, but I haven't been keeping up-
to-date with newer alternatives in the Cocoa framework. At least, it's my
understanding that Apple is also pushing key-value observing. Do you know if
NSNotificationCenter is something that Apple eventually wants to replace with
something like KVO? I like NSNotificationCenter for its simplicity (so-much-so
that I haven't been bothered to learn the alternatives).

------
sdevlin
I wouldn't link to my own blog ordinarily, but I recently wrote a post for a
homebrew JavaScript event framework that's similar to this:
[http://blogs.claritycon.com/blogs/sean_devlin/archive/2009/0...](http://blogs.claritycon.com/blogs/sean_devlin/archive/2009/06/23/a-lightweight-
event-framework-in-javascript.aspx)

